# Isopropyl Alcohol to clean Epson 3000 pads under head?



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

I've read about squirting a droplet of Windex on the wipe pads (under where the epson 3000 printer head rests) to clean them. It's been said, this is done because of the ammonia content.

My questions are:

- Well... if it's for the ammonia, then why not use actual ammonia?
- Has anyone tried using Rubbing Alcohol for this?

Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You shouldn't need to clean them but I'd use IPA for preference.


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> You shouldn't need to clean them but I'd use IPA for preference.


The black pad is filthy lumpy with old ink, & could be adding to the banding I'm getting.

Btw, what is IPA stand for?
Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Iso, Propyl and Alcohol


----------



## saturnstroll (Aug 19, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> Iso, Propyl and Alcohol


Gotcha' Thanks Dave


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If the capping station is dirty with old ink it may not be cleaning the heads - it relies on creating a vacuum. They are fairly cheap to replace.


----------



## sigmo (Jun 9, 2008)

Isopropyl evaporates too quickly and I wouldn't recommend it. Windex with ammonia has proven effective and safe. I'm a printer tech and wouldn't suggest something that doesn't work.

To get to the capping station, turn the printer off, now turn it on and wait a couple seconds and pull the plug from the wall. The carriage should now be unlocked and free to move to the left to expose the capping station. Use a straw to drip the fluid on the pad and push the carriage back to the right but do not turn the machine back on. Let it sit overnight and then turn it on and run a head clean then a nozzle test print. If this doesn't help it may be time for service.

Leaving the printer on all the time is the best way to prevent ink from drying out and clogging the nozzles.

Regards,
David Parker


----------

